# .894



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Do not install it! It patches a lot of scripts needed to root. Do not install!!! P3Droid I believe is working on getting rooted he is the one that told me the changes I'm just putting it here.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

the 5.7.893 dosnt let me reroot even when I downgrade to stock 5.5.886 I still can't reroot.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Geeze, no wonder moto wont release an update, crazy folks cant decide on things and keep changing stuff.. all the fuss about 5.7.893 and now there is a .894...


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Geeze, no wonder moto wont release an update, crazy folks cant decide on things and keep changing stuff.. all the fuss about 5.7.893 and now there is a .894...


Yes but literally the only change listed for 894 is that it blocks the foreverroot script from working. So rather than being focused on fixing glitches in their software they are spending resources trying to take away our rights and block ingenuity.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Yes but literally the only change listed for 894 is that it blocks the foreverroot script from working. So rather than being focused on fixing glitches in their software they are spending resources trying to take away our rights and block ingenuity.


Keep in mind these updates aren't being released. We are essentially stealing them. save that feeling of anger at motor for when they push these kind of updates. For all we know by the time they roll out an ota the bootloader could be unlocked lol.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Keep in mind these updates aren't being released. We are essentially stealing them. save that feeling of anger at motor for when they push these kind of updates. For all we know by the time they roll out an ota the bootloader could be unlocked lol.


I get that, lol, but we're seeing what they're planning for the updates, which I realize has mostly been good stuff but root blocking should not be anywhere on their priority list.


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

From what I can see all .894 does is check the system files and fails if forever root is present. I don't see any actual changes being made other then just system checks.


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

That is correct, all this does is assert that mount-ext3.sh is unaltered and updates the certs.
It is specifically targeted at the cheesecake party we have been having and is relatively meaningless in and of itself.
It is definitely part of their scheme to expose root exploits by monitoring our response to their patches as they are released.

We need to play a much cagier game than we have been thus far...


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

And this is why I'm not buying a Motorola device again


----------



## westhaking (Jun 13, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> And this is why I'm not buying a Motorola device again


Same here


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

U never hear about Samsung or any other company patching root exploits. When Nexus comes Bionic is gonna be my work phone. Lol. I know this is off topic. Anyone feel free to yell at me = )


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> U never hear about Samsung or any other company patching root exploits. When Nexus comes Bionic is gonna be my work phone. Lol. I know this is off topic. Anyone feel free to yell at me = )


You never hear about samsung fixing bugs either.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

dch921 said:


> You never hear about samsung fixing bugs either.


Lolz at that..


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol. Yeah. Moto has been all over fixing this data drop bug on the Bionic. I almost threw it against the wall the other night. Lol


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

My last phone was a Samsung. Believe me, they are painfully slow at updating/fixing bugs. Motorola (locked bootloader and all) is a better company that actually provides ongoing support after you buy the phone. My experiences with Motorola in the past (og Droid) vs. Samsung (Galaxy S) is why I bought the Bionic rather than waiting for the Prime.


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

^Agreed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Samsung doesn't fix bugs they rather u buy the next Samsung phone. Easy money for them. They also give phones to developers and say fix our mess we can't. That's why I'm Leary about the nexus.


ddemlong said:


> You never hear about samsung fixing bugs either.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> And this is why I'm not buying a Motorola device again


If this year ends with locked bootloaders I'm with you, even though i love them and that is all i have ever owned


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

CellZealot said:


> That is correct, all this does is assert that mount-ext3.sh is unaltered and updates the certs.
> It is specifically targeted at the cheesecake party we have been having and is relatively meaningless in and of itself.
> It is definitely part of their scheme to expose root exploits by monitoring our response to their patches as they are released.
> 
> We need to play a much cagier game than we have been thus far...


I think it's awesome Cell decided to join Rootz. TBH is da bomb.


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

can't wait to jump ship on the bionic and get the nexus this is just another reason why....


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> And this is why I'm not buying a Motorola device again


thats a fair assertion but the question is are you going to buy a Googorola?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

Razr was the best phone I ever owned. I used to flash it with an Altec firmware so I could theme it and get rid of the Verizon bloat. My dad asked me if I was using BitPim to mod my Bionic.

Buy American.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Cronos said:


> My dad asked me if I was using BitPim to mod my Bionic.
> 
> Buy American.


+1000000 for bitpim lolz


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

thats a fair assertion but the question is are you going to buy a Googorola?

I would definitely buy a Googorola device if they stopped taking away end users rights. Which is basically what they're doing. Locking bootloaders and patching root exploits is just way too Apple-ish for me. They say its Verizon that makes them do it but I'm not seeing HTC or Samsung being made to lock bootloaders.


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

I just don't get why they are wasting time patching these exploits when the transition from 3g to 4g is still horrible.... They should be working on that not preventing us to gain root.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

RMcCall said:


> I just don't get why they are wasting time patching these exploits when the transition from 3g to 4g is still horrible.... They should be working on that not preventing us to gain root.


+infinity


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

kr8os71 said:


> I think it's awesome Cell decided to join Rootz. TBH is da bomb.


Agreed. The man is a mad scientist.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Security


RMcCall said:


> I just don't get why they are wasting time patching these exploits when the transition from 3g to 4g is still horrible.... They should be working on that not preventing us to gain root.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## atcjeff (Sep 22, 2011)

Before u direct all ur hate on Motorola, keep in mind it is up to the carrier to lock the bootloader or not. Verizon is to blame for this not moto. Verizon has a long history of locking down devices and not letting users enjoy the full potential of their phones.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

That's what Motorola says. I just think if that was the case every phone on Verizon would be locked up. Not just Motorola's. But I will say Motorola's build quality is second to none.


----------



## nstallion (Oct 31, 2011)

It might very well be that Motorola and Verizon have a special deal going on. The effort put into advertising the Motorola phones has always been much more substancial than anything else. Maybe there is some sort of agreement that Verizon will push moto's phones the most if moto puts effort into stifling the dev community.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

You get what you pay for. Motorola phones have always been very very good to me. Yes they are locked down the bootloader and blocking root. But are most people going to be affected by .984 no they know were pulling it so the put it there. There beta testers do not use that. They put it there for us. I can tell you that Motorola is in fact working on a data fix and many other bug fixes. Yea it will probably block root but that's something we as a community will have to accept and find a new way around. Its all a game. They stop us we outsmart them they block it we find another way. Its the price we pay for having control.


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

But at what point will there be no more exploits available, no root?

Blur sucks and if I cannot modify my device to run something other than blur, I will go without a Motorola device.

Until the Google transaction goes through Motorola will continue to shit on our parade.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Blur rocks best of the big 3 even when they merge with google don't expect change. Its still up to carriers to request the lock. If there's a will there is a way. The hackers will always find away.


Brenardo said:


> But at what point will there be no more exploits available, no root?
> 
> Blur sucks and if I cannot modify my device to run something other than blur, I will go without a Motorola device.
> 
> ...


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

moosc said:


> Security
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thats bull shit cause I have root access on my mac and I have never had a security issue. I just don't understand why we have to have so much extra security on our phones. Also if we are such a minority and the majority of the people don't root why do they care so much? Let us get fucked and brick our phones and get all the malware and stuff


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

RMcCall said:


> Thats bull shit cause I have root access on my mac and I have never had a security issue. I just don't understand why we have to have so much extra security on our phones. Also if we are such a minority and the majority of the people don't root why do they care so much? Let us get fucked and brick our phones and get all the malware and stuff


That's what im saying. Im not a kid, I can make decisions for myself without affecting network "security "


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> And this is why I'm not buying a Motorola device again


Yup. Getting a GNex and if my girl wants the bionic she can have it, if not it's getting sold. Tired of the bullshit.


----------

